# Cedega/wine und ELStER bzw. VSV Bayern

## reyneke

Hallo, Forum.

Ich benötige beruflich die folgende Software:

 VSVonClick (Vorschriftensammlung für die Verwaltung in Bayern) aus dem Boorberg-Verlag

 ELStER - die Elektronische Steuererklärungs-Software

Leider funktioniert keines der beiden mit wine oder Cedega. Ein Setup läßt sich zwar immer ausführen, das eigentliche Programm allerdings nicht.

Den Boorberg-Verlag hab ich wegen der ersteren Software schon sngeschrieben (vor ca. einem Jahr) - er blieb bis dato sprachlos.

Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich wissen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem der beiden SW-Pakete und anderen Emulatoren, wie CrossoverOffice oder bochs gemacht hat. 

Berichte bezüglich Win4Lin oder VMWare wären zwar auch schön, nutzen mir aber leider nichts, weil ich mir diese Programme nicht leisten kann. 

Danke schon im Voraus.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## the-pugnacity

für elster ist beriets eine linux version unterwegs

anosnten gibt es da noch webinterfaces für elster

crossover läuft bei mir relativ problem los

----------

## reyneke

Schön, dann kann ich ja meine nächste Lohnsteuererklärung unter Linux machen. 

Meintest Du, daß CrossOver mit ELStER problemlos läuft (meine Frage, s.o.) oder allgemein, daß es allgemein problemlos läuft?

Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich mir überlege, mir CO zuzulegen. Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn zumindest eines der beiden obigen Programme damit läuft.

Danke für deine Antwort.

reyneke.

----------

## the-pugnacity

also für lohnsteuererklärung kann ich dir TAXempfehlen das soll sogar mit wine laufen inwiefern das stimmt wollte ich schon immer mal testen nur hat mir meine mum nie die software gegeben. und bei tax ist die elster software mit bei

----------

## oscarwild

@the-pugnacity:

Naja, die Linux-Version ist bereits seit über 2 Jahren "in Kürze" angekündigt. Neuerdings findet man den Hinweis "Eine Portierung des Freeware-Programms "ElsterFormular" auf andere Betriebssysteme ist derzeit nicht geplant"... oder gibts da noch andere Möglichekiten?

Wenn Du mit TAX das Produkt t@x200x der Fa. Buhl Data meinst... ich hatte das mal unter Windoof - ich glaube für 2000. Neben diversen Softwarefehlern hat schließlich das kostenlose Update, das eine Elster-Anbindung ermöglichen sollte, nebenbei gleich auch noch den gesamten Datensatz meiner in nervenaufreibender Kleinarbeit angefertigten Steuererklärung "geupdated", auf dass ich diese weder mit der ursprünglichen, noch mit der gepatchten Version wieder laden konnte. Der Support hat sich damals nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, mir auf meine Anfrage auch nur lapidar zu Antworten. Vielleicht nur eine dummer Einzelfall, aber für mich ist Buhl Data gestorben.

----------

## abcd

reyneke hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich wissen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem der beiden SW-Pakete und anderen Emulatoren, wie CrossoverOffice oder bochs gemacht hat. 
> 
> 

 

ich habe mal win98 unter bochs installiert. Es geht ganz gut, nur recht lang...sam. Mit meinem athlon xp 2200+ hat die Installation etwa 1 Stunde gedauert, aber ansonsten funktioniert es ganz gut.

----------

## the-pugnacity

also laut ix und ct soll wohl eine version in anmarsch sein

und tax soll laut meiner mum inzwischen gut sein 

kann ja eventl am wochenende mal testen ob zumindest die installation klappt...und da ist ja tax mit bei.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## reyneke

Also, die Software existiert bereits als Beta. Ich hab mir gestern mal den Taraball hier 'runtergeladen. Allerdings sieht das Formular bei mir nicht so schön aus, wie auf dem Screenie - mehr etwas zeilenweise verhackstückelt. Da aber die Felder genormt sind, dürfte es eigentlich grundsätzlich möglich sein, damit eine Erklärung zu verschicke. 

Dummerweise dachte da wohl ein Entwickler "Linux == KDE" und hat nur eine QT-Version erstellt, doch dies nur zur Info.Generell wäre wohl eine Java-Version des Formulars - wie sie auch ein Komentator auf der Seite anregt - intelligenter. Auch finde ich es etwas problematisch, die Erstellung solcher Formulare in private Hände zu geben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

 Ausprobiert hab ich's sllerdings nocht nicht.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## ossi

siehe zum thema elster auch: http://www.felfri.de/winston/

----------

## Inte

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Wenn Du mit TAX das Produkt t@x200x der Fa. Buhl Data meinst... ich hatte das mal unter Windoof - ich glaube für 2000. Neben diversen Softwarefehlern hat schließlich das kostenlose Update, das eine Elster-Anbindung ermöglichen sollte, nebenbei gleich auch noch den gesamten Datensatz meiner in nervenaufreibender Kleinarbeit angefertigten Steuererklärung "geupdated", auf dass ich diese weder mit der ursprünglichen, noch mit der gepatchten Version wieder laden konnte. Der Support hat sich damals nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, mir auf meine Anfrage auch nur lapidar zu Antworten. Vielleicht nur eine dummer Einzelfall, aber für mich ist Buhl Data gestorben.

 Ich benutze T@X seit der Version 2002 (damals noch unter Windows) und habe es seitdem im Abo. Bisher bin ich damit recht zufrieden. Die 2003er lief einwandfrei unter wine (seitdem hab ich kein Windows mehr auf dem Rechner) und sofern sich die 2004er problemlos installieren lässt (mal die nächsten Wochen die Lohnsteuererklärung machen, ich geb dann mal ein Feedback), werde ich nicht wechseln.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch aktuellere Informationen zu Steuersoftware unter Linux. Mich hat damals folgender Artikel überzeugt: http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/tax2003.html

----------

## oscarwild

danke Euch allen für Links und Info!  :Very Happy: 

----------

